# From This to This!!!



## chilled84

This pinned topic is for UKAPS members' to showcase the contrast between a newly planted tank and what it looked like as a fully mature finished scape.

It is designed to be a high-impact and inspirational thread with no dialogue, discussion or feedback.

For this reason only posts containing the following are to be submitted -

1. Two full-tank shots, one of a newly planted tank and another of it fully mature.
2. Date above both.
3. The aquascape's title.
4. Aquarium dimensions.
5. A link to the tank's journal - if possible.

Posts not containing the above will be edited or deleted. If you wish to comment then you'll be able to do so on the relevant journal, or by Personal Messaging the member.

Below is a example of the format.

Example:
From this - 27-2-2009

60cm planted aquarium by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

To this - 4-6-2009

My 60cm Red Cherry Shrimp Planted Iwagumi Aquarium - 4/6/2009 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans




----------



## Dan Crawford




----------



## ghostsword

From This:




To this:


----------



## Stu Worrall

this - 2-12-2009


90x45x45cm - Day 7 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

to this - 12/8/2010


90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Swinney

From this....





to...





Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

from this - 27-2-2009


60cm planted aquarium by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

to this - 4-6-2009


My 60cm Red Cherry Shrimp Planted Iwagumi Aquarium - 4/6/2009 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

from this...





to this


----------



## viktorlantos

2009 May





2009 Aug


----------



## viktorlantos

2008 november





2009 feb


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

June 2009




May 2010.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

the start




Finished




Regards
Paul.


----------



## LondonDragon

February 2010:




March 2010:





April 2010:




May 2010:




June 2010:




July 2010:


----------



## JohnC

From this





To this





To this


----------



## altaaffe

Turning into this:




This:




Into this:


----------



## Dan Walter

From this..



to this...


----------



## viktorlantos

my old low tech nano.

2008 dec 5th.





2009 April 29th





only with the default dennerle stuff. no co2 (just bought the dennerle co2 but since that failed not used).


----------



## peti44

my old 85 liter tank. (It was my first planted tank)

from this...  




my old 25 liter low tech nano

from this



to this


----------



## neelhound

from this:



to this:


----------



## Mark Evans

to this.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

From this:






To this:


----------



## flygja

From this...




to this...




and this...




which was eventually completed as "Forest Edge"...




rescaped to this...




and finally these which I called "Cascades"...


----------



## nry

This:





To this:


----------



## inadsz

From This:

To this

And from this

To this

and this


Daniel


----------



## Cecska

My old 36 liter tank (Nyasa Mountain Range).

From this...




to this...


----------



## AquaMatt

16th May 2010:




15th June 2010:




Here's my first attempt at aquascaping an IQ3 style acrylic nano:

October 6th 2010:




November 7th 2010:


----------



## woze

started 15.06.2011
last picture taken 28.6.2011
no heater and no filter
c02 added beggining of june
little problem with hair algae which is recovering very well
led lights and 1x 20 watt t8 tube


----------



## Mark Evans

from this...





to this...





to this...


----------



## dr zaius

from this






to this


----------



## Ian Holdich

from this



to this




from this



to this




from this



to this




from this



to this


----------



## robjarvisphotography

SUNDAY 17TH JULY 2011














1 week later

SUNDAY 24TH JULY 2011


----------



## Eboeagles

From this (Apr 11)




To this (Sept 11)




CO2 in, so hopefully more growing skills to follow...


----------



## dafil

from this...





to this...


----------



## GasseG

From 5 gallon this




To this


----------



## robjarvisphotography




----------



## viktorlantos

2011. january 23rd


Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

2012. february 15th


Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## viktorlantos

Oct 31, 2011



Feb 16th, 2012


----------



## Mark Evans




----------



## HarryRobinson

From this...


To this.. (in under 3 days haha)


----------



## Swee

The first one is "Dieng", a 190L tank.

From this...





To this...





The second one is "La Faille", a 27L tank.

From this...





To this...


----------



## Ady34

From this (Oct 2011):






To this (May 2012):


----------



## oddn0ise

Friday 5th October 2012



then by Sunday 7th October 2012 I had this


----------



## Kristoph91

July 2012




This evening Oct 2012


----------



## OllieNZ




----------



## jack-rythm

To this...


----------



## mafoo

March:




November:


----------



## pancho

This 



To this


----------



## Stu Worrall

About 6 months for this one




2.5 months for this


----------



## Bazil

From this



To this


----------



## martinmjr62

From this on 5 November 2012





To this 13 February 2013


----------



## Ian Holdich

From this


To this


----------



## Iain Sutherland

the tribute




to this


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Barb Island





to this...


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

From this





To this


----------



## Aron_Dip

From this (November 2012)




Too this (March 2013 after a small trim)


----------



## Michael Gilmore

From This






To This


----------



## sciencefiction

From this:


----------



## discusdan

From this...






to this in 4 months.


----------



## zico_aqua

Pic 1 - Feb 21st, 2013 (10 days post DSM)




Pic 2 - March 20th, 2013 (final shot - scape complete)




and a time lapse collage of the scape 'hills by the morning' showing it's evolution through 7 months


----------



## Yoda-BB

From this...

 

..to this...

 

..to this...

 

and finally to this...


----------



## BigTom




----------



## Likuid300

From this:




To this:


----------



## aliclarke86

Some major changes in this one over 3 months


----------



## ~firefly~

From this:


To this:


----------



## ~firefly~

From this:


To this:


To this:


To this:


----------



## tomh

Form this:
31 March 2013



To this
06 August 2013


----------



## Edvet

09-05-2003




02-06-2003




31-08-2003




04-10-2003




31-12-2003


----------



## Solex

februari 28 '13

To this august 5 '13


----------



## beeky

From this:




To this:



 

To this:


----------



## Tim Harrison

From this -




Somehow to this -


----------



## pauldesfitz

From This  ...





To this


----------



## Tim Harrison

Primordial Iwagumi...from this...



To this 6 weeks later


----------



## tim

From this



To this


----------



## H..

From this...






... and this




... to this




...and this...




... in 78 Days.


----------



## Stu Worrall

From this




To This


----------



## viktorlantos




----------



## cosmin_ruz

From this


 

To this


----------



## tim

From this



To this


----------



## tim

From this



To this


----------



## MikeC1408

From this Feb 2014




To this April 2014


----------



## eduard

1st of April 
to


 
22nd of May


----------



## zico_aqua




----------



## Iain Sutherland

Sensations of red - July 2013
IMG_8354 

Jan 2014
IMG_3934

Asian dreams - July 2013
IMG_8386

May 2014 IAPLC# 251
iaplc 14


----------



## Martin M

8-5-2014 -> 18-8-2014


----------



## tim

From this



Via this



To this


----------



## Ady34

From this:






to this:


----------



## Vivian Andrew

From this:



 

To:


----------



## Swee

From this :






To this :


----------



## Tim Harrison

From this...


 
to this...


----------



## greenink

From this




To this




Journal here: The Shed Tank


----------



## KarthikC

From This (mess) about  two months back.





To this (a little better):


----------



## zariio

From This



To this


----------



## Nick_V

from this


to this


and now it's like this


----------



## mattb180

From this:



 



To this:


----------



## Greenfinger2

The Cube from this.



To This.


----------



## viktorlantos




----------



## viktorlantos




----------



## viktorlantos




----------



## viktorlantos

in 4 months.... (still in progress)


----------



## viktorlantos




----------



## Simon Day

from this





to this (day 55)……..


----------



## GillJay85

Juwel Vision 260 after a few weeks - plants were transferred from my old Rio 180


----------



## Yoda-BB

"* Flow *"   by   *Yoda*

*September ‎‎2012*

‎

*November ‎ ‎2012*


----------



## Greenfinger2

From this to this in 90 days


----------



## Andy Thurston

From this


 
to this


 
In seven weeks


----------



## zozo

From this



To this


----------



## Tim Harrison

Tulgey Wood 60l
From this - April 2014



To this-ish - Dec 2014



Or alternatively this - Jan 2015


----------



## Alastair

From this:




To this: 6 weeks on


----------



## amoran45

from this Jan 2015


----------



## Felix Wagner




----------



## Vivian Andrew

From this 

5th march 2015



 

To 

June 2015


----------



## MossMan

From this (October 2014)


To this....(May 2015)


----------



## Mot




----------



## mr_ED

From this [11 April 2015] to [06.November 2015] 45cm


----------



## mr_ED

from this [31 May 2014 to this [8 August 2014]
iaplc 2014 rank # 624







iaplc 2015 rank # 328


----------



## Greenfinger2

To this


----------



## EvitaL

From this:




To this:


----------



## Ryan Thang To

to this


----------



## Ryan Thang To

aquanano 40 shrimp tank



to this


----------



## Felix Wagner




----------



## Felix Wagner

To this transitional layout ^^


----------



## Mark666

From this 


To this 25/01/2016


----------



## Greenfinger2

Wabi-kusa from this to this


----------



## Mot




----------



## Mot




----------



## Chris Jackson

08-09-14


 

07-10-14



 

29-05-15


----------



## Chris Jackson

22-12-2002 



 

18-04-2003


----------



## zozo

April 2015




Today


----------



## tim

from this


to this


----------



## tim

From this
image[/URL]

To this
image[/URL]


----------



## Kezzab

13/3/16


 

19/5/16


----------



## zozo

from this




to this in almost 2 months


----------



## •Cai•

From this:


To this:


----------



## burr740

75 Gal (~280 Liter)

Jan 2014






June 2016


----------



## Chris Jackson

30-12-15



 

29-05-16


----------



## Greenfinger2

18/4/16 and now 5/7/16


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

April 2016 to June/July 2016


----------



## Manisha

8th April 2016




30th July 2016




3rd May 2016




16th August 2016


----------



## Aqua360

From this



 
To this:



 

Low tech, no co2; timescale 2 months


----------



## Ryan Thang To

From april 2016
to
This july 2016


----------



## Tisho




----------



## Courtneybst

From this to this: 30th September 2016 to week 4, to week 8. 100% Low tech. 




Latest photo: December 30th 2016




How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## mibe661




----------



## CMac

From August 16





To January 17





Current setup:
60x30x30cm  54L
15W T8  9hrs
75W Heater  24C

Daily Feed
Weekly 10% top-up/WC

No ferts, CO2 or filter, just relaxing!


----------



## simon Coram

From this last September a Malawi tank



To this October/Nov time



To this.


----------



## Roberto Quiñones-Flores

November 2016


 
February 2017


----------



## Ed.Junior

November 2016




February 2017


----------



## Skiper

October 2016




February 2017


----------



## Kezzab

4/3/17




16/4/17


----------



## Stefan Kutik

March 2017




April 2017


----------



## Stu Worrall

Before - April 2016



From this to this - Innovative marine SR80 - at setup by Stu 

After - May 2016



From this to this - Innovative marine SR80 - at completion by


----------



## Tim Harrison

From this, 4 May 2016...




To this 18 Aug 2016...




Windswept Eternity
Custom Optiwhite 60x40x25(h)
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/windswept-eternity.37490/


----------



## cosmin_ruz

From this



To this


----------



## Vandal Gardener

The very beginning 2006/07


  :-0




Somewhere in between




Present


----------



## Kezzab

4 March 2017




23 September 2017


----------



## Lgtuk

From this Feb 17


 
To Oct 17


----------



## Aquarium_scape_n_fish

From this


To this


----------



## Tisho

55cm/27cm/34cm (h)


----------



## H..




----------



## Fiske

from this 18/10-2016:





To this 25-2-2017:





The first 6-8 weeks in freaking gif:


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

30CM Cube - Low Tech Aquarium by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_0881 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_9156 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_0746 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_0059 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_0847 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## alex08

This is one of my setups, Roots and Grit :


----------



## alex08

My latest setup, Nature's Path, from day 1 to day 37 :


----------



## Chubbs

From this: December 2016




To this: June 2017





To this: August 2017




To this: December 2017


----------



## Tisho

From a canyon to the triangular


----------



## Sonny Larsson

2017-12-07





2018-02-21





2018-02-21


----------



## Napoleon

Feb 2018


 
March 2018


----------



## jon32

L800mm x W400mm x H450mm


----------



## Marc Davis

Sept. 2017.




March 2018


----------



## Tim Harrison

From this 25.08.2017...





To this 31.03.2018...


----------



## Shinobi




----------



## CooKieS

From this to this, 4 months later;


----------



## Nerijus Adomaitis

From this April 2018 



 


To this September 2018


----------



## DutchMuch




----------



## mow said

From this august 30th 2018




To this 30th october 2018


----------



## Maxplantinstitute

Still feels like the hardscape is only Halfway there.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nano Nature Scape 30cm cube

From this...



April 25 2017

To this...



Dec 21 2017


----------



## obsessed

Jan 12th 2019



March 7th 2019


----------



## Martty




----------



## jon32

Jan 6th


 
March 29th


----------



## Aqua360




----------



## Monkfish

Early March and second is just now.


----------



## Ady34

From this....
Dec 2018




......to this.....
June 2019


----------



## Jayefc1

From this March 28

 to this June 10


----------



## Kezzab

24 March


 

21 June


----------



## DeepMetropolis

From this,


----------



## Koi426

I hope I'm doing this right but here are my main tanks, the first 2 were in bad condition when I first got to work on them, no working heaters and underfiltrated. I don't have the original pics but hopefully you can see an improvement


----------



## Ronnie Day

From this December 2018: 



 


To this November 2019:


----------



## Tim Harrison

NatureScape ADA 60-P

Dec 2018




June 2019


----------



## Gabriela Valdivia




----------



## CooKieS

From this;

december 2018




to this;

may 2019


----------



## Fisher2007

From this October 2019.....



To this 8th March 2020.....


----------



## Fisher2007

From this February 19th 2020





To this April 12th 2020


----------



## Richard H

Name : Nearly Netherlands

From this:  21 May 2019









  To this: December 2019


----------



## Bon MotMot

From this
Aug 7 2019



to this
Dec 22 2019


----------



## JPT1974




----------



## Cor

10-05-2020

40x25x25  (25L) No journal




10-09-202


----------



## steveno

Lockdown scape.

From this June 2020




To this, Sept 2020.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins

February 2020




May 2020


----------



## Ady34

Always room for just one more....
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/always-room-for-just-one-more.62448/

From this, August 15th 2020:




to this, 13th October 2020:


----------



## Kezzab




----------



## EA James

First pic is May 2020 when I rescaped the tank in the first lockdown. Second is from last night! 
Really pleased with how it’s grown in, still needs work and there’s a few things I’d like to slightly alter but wouldn’t we all!


----------



## Flukeworld

Fry tank (8 months difference):






The big tank (6 month difference):







Both now:


----------



## MrClockOff

From this 16-12-2019


To this 30-01-2021



To this 08-05-2021


----------



## Courtneybst

Throwback: October 2016 to February 2017. Low energy.


Expert at nothing, dab hand at many.


----------



## Dorey

From this may 2019





to this July 2019





to this, Nov 2019


----------



## Dorey

2nd March 2020





29th April 2020


----------



## Earlscapes

7 weeks apart
First pic 08/01/2021
Second pic 25/02/2021


----------



## Fish are friends

7th February 2021.



10th March 2021.


----------



## Kezzab

8 January




11 March


----------



## chrisjohnson

AquaOne Vogue 135 
From this: 11 May 2019



To this: 31 Jan 2021


----------



## Mullen88

From this (Feb 2021)




To this (may 2021)


----------



## Kezzab

January 2020



July 2021


----------



## Neil6

From this
November 2020



To this
July 2021



Natures window


----------



## Djoko Sauza

From this
March 2021



To this
July 2021



Journal - The 23


----------



## Aqua360

12/4/21



29/7/21




Dimensions: 
Flexi Mini Scape Set - 32x21x24 cm
Volume - 16 litres









						Eventual Flexi Mini Scape Set
					

Finally got round to actually tackling my Flexi mini Scape set, I think these are now discontinued, and mine has some small scratches, but I figured it was now or never!   I'll be using a co2 reactor I got from AliExpress (can provide details for anyone interested).   I've planted up with...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## aec34

From this, October 2020:


To this, July 2021:



Dennerle 20 litre cube, low tech (filter, heater, light; no CO2)









						My low tech shrimp nano cube (20 litres)
					

Thanks @Aqua360 - I’m really pleased with how well this tank has gone. Choices about substrate, lights and filters were all a bit daunting, so I went with the complete Dennerle kit to be on the safe side (from pro shrimp) when starting out.



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## ibex33

from this

to this


----------



## Earlscapes

From this...


To this..


----------



## Kevin2016

From this




To this


----------



## Scouseboyblue

From this







To this






To this


----------



## KirstyF

From this




To this (1year)


----------

